# Shkenca > Ekonomi & biznes >  Te investosh 10.000 Euro

## [Asteroid]

Doja nje ndime nga ju forumiste qe jeni ne mardhenje me biznesin

Posedoj nje shum te vogel prej 10.000 euro dhe doja te investoja ne nje aktivitet te vogel ne perpjekje per ti shtuar ato.
Cfar me keshilloni ? 
Ju puc te gjithve

----------


## xani1

> Doja nje ndime nga ju forumiste qe jeni ne mardhenje me biznesin
> 
> Posedoj nje shum te vogel prej 10.000 euro dhe doja te investoja ne nje aktivitet te vogel ne perpjekje per ti shtuar ato.
> Cfar me keshilloni ? 
> Ju puc te gjithve


Vetëm në bankë mos i afatizo. Unë i pata afatizuar 500 euro për një vit. Pas një viti, më thanë se kam kamatë 12 euro. Gjashtë thanë mund t'i marrësh e 6 ngelin për mirëmbajtje të kontos.

----------


## Marya

> Doja nje ndime nga ju forumiste qe jeni ne mardhenje me biznesin
> 
> Posedoj nje shum te vogel prej 10.000 euro dhe doja te investoja ne nje aktivitet te vogel ne perpjekje per ti shtuar ato.
> Cfar me keshilloni ? 
> Ju puc te gjithve


pa na thuaj si i fitove ato leke qe te themi c'te besh me ato :sarkastik:

----------


## [Asteroid]

Nuk i kam fituar une moj zemer, por burri i ka kursyer kur ka qen ne emigrim, por ai eshte i pamundur te punoje nga nje aksident qe ka pesuar ne pune dhe barra me bie mua. Une nuk kam eksperienc pune as nje dite, prandaj kerkova ndimen tuaj

----------


## The Godfather.

Keshilla ime:
Nderto nje fushe futbolli ne nje ambient te mbyllur ku mund te luajne te gjithe por me para.
Pra ajo te punoje edhe naten edhe diten, nuk eshte ide e keqe dhe mund te fitosh prej kesaj, por nuk jam i sigurt nese mund ta kryesh kete pune me 10.000 Euro.

----------


## AnaH_M

nuk dij ku je duke jetuar,ne gjermani sben gje me 10.mij euro,ndersa ne shqiperi ndoshta,nese gjen ndonje mik te mire mund te investoni bashke keshtuqe edhe fitoni per gjysem,se me 20mij euro normal se mund te besh dicka qe me 10mi nuk mundesh....nuk dij...me vjen vertet keq per burin tuaj,zoti ju ndihmofte

----------


## ganimet

> Doja nje ndime nga ju forumiste qe jeni ne mardhenje me biznesin
> 
> Posedoj nje shum te vogel prej 10.000 euro dhe doja te investoja ne nje aktivitet te vogel ne perpjekje per ti shtuar ato.
> Cfar me keshilloni ? 
> Ju puc te gjithve


Nese je banore e Kosoves ju kisha kshilluar te ndiqni nji kurs per frizer (floktore)apo  ta punsoni nji qup me nji eksperienc dhe nji dit shpresoi se do me jeni mirenjohs per ket keshill.Gruja ime veq keto dy muaj pesumdhjet her  ka rregullu flokt per ahengje  sa nuk me ka len lek ne badifok (kulet)Llogarit grat e vllaznive te mi e te kojshive te mi te tezeve te mija ,tezet e plakut ,tezet e fqijve te mi e grat e kusherive te tyre pastaj mbesat  e rejave te tezeve te mija ,te hallave te mija e te gruas sime te rejave te agjes sim e te tjetrit axh e grat e kojshive te ture ,tezet e ktyre  miqve t'rij e hallat e grave te grues se dyte te dajes ton veq prej babe te babegjyshit 
....... nesra e vazhdoi se ofaaaaaa jom lodh 
lista esht shum e gjat....Pare me thes  te garantoi nese e ben ket pune me kujdes dhe i prit myshterit me llafe veq sa me la gojen saper makiazh si i thon.

----------


## bani

> Nese je banore e Kosoves ju kisha kshilluar te ndiqni nji kurs per frizer (floktore)apo  ta punsoni nji qup me nji eksperienc dhe nji dit shpresoi se do me jeni mirenjohs per ket keshill.Gruja ime veq keto dy muaj pesumdhjet her  ka rregullu flokt per ahengje  sa nuk me ka len lek ne badifok (kulet)Llogarit grat e vllaznive te mi e te kojshive te mi te tezeve te mija ,tezet e plakut ,tezet e fqijve te mi e grat e kusherive te tyre pastaj mbesat  e rejave te tezeve te mija ,te hallave te mija e te gruas sime te rejave te agjes sim e te tjetrit axh e grat e kojshive te ture ,tezet e ktyre  miqve t'rij e hallat e grave te grues se dyte te dajes ton veq prej babe te babegjyshit 
> ....... nesra e vazhdoi se ofaaaaaa jom lodh 
> lista esht shum e gjat....Pare me thes  te garantoi nese e ben ket pune me kujdes dhe i prit myshterit me llafe veq sa me la gojen saper makiazh si i thon.


HAHAHAHAHAH,,,,HAHAHAHAHAHAH,,,,HAHAHAHAHAAH,,,,HA  HAHAHAHAHA
GAGAGAGAGAGA,,,,GAGAGAGAGAG,,,,GAGAGAGAGAG,,,,GAGA  GAGAGAGAGAAAAAAA,,,,

----------


## INFINITY©

Ketu e gjete te pyesesh per investime?! 
Qe te investosh ne nje biznes duhet t'i kesh bere mire detyrat e shtepise dhe duhet te jete dicka qe ty te pelqen ta besh dhe per te cilen ti je e afte. Ka te beje shume vendi ku jeton, niveli ekonomik ne ate vend, vendi ku do te hapesh bisnesin, klientela qe po perpiqesh te terheqesh, e shume, e shume faktore te tjere. 

FSH-ja nuk eshte vendi per te marre info te tilla.  :shkelje syri:

----------


## illyrian rex

> Nuk i kam fituar une moj zemer, por burri i ka kursyer kur ka qen ne emigrim, por ai eshte i pamundur te punoje nga nje aksident qe ka pesuar ne pune dhe barra me bie mua. Une nuk kam eksperienc pune as nje dite, prandaj kerkova ndimen tuaj


Te pershendes Elisa. Besom se qe 30 min po mendoj per ndonje ide, por siq e tha edhe Infinity, eshte e pamundur qe me kaq pak informata te japim ndonje ide.

Mendoj se me mire do te ishte te gjeje ndonje pune, se sa ti rrezikosh ato 10.000 euro, pasi qe ju mungon pervoja...dhe ne tregun e sotem eshte e pamundur te mbijetosh nese nuk e ke pervojen.

I deshiroj sherim te shpejte burrit tuaj.

p.s. ato qeshje me duken te pahijshme ne kete teme.

----------


## ganimet

> Ketu e gjete te pyesesh per investime?! 
> Qe te investosh ne nje biznes duhet t'i kesh bere mire detyrat e shtepise dhe duhet te jete dicka qe ty te pelqen ta besh dhe per te cilen ti je e afte. Ka te beje shume vendi ku jeton, niveli ekonomik ne ate vend, vendi ku do te hapesh bisnesin, klientela qe po perpiqesh te terheqesh, e shume, e shume faktore te tjere. 
> 
> FSH-ja nuk eshte vendi per te marre info te tilla.


Jo valla qetash me dole prej qefit  ,pse po ia prish punet ore vlla ..... auuu sa gjeloz jemi kure dike e shofim me mire se neve.
Vendi per pare u pa me lart.. Une njof nji te aferme timen qe per dy vjet beri shtepi,makin dhe beri jeten sa me beso me heret kishte veshtirsi ta siguronte kashiren e gojes.
esht nji investim qe nuk kerko shum  para,
Une ne ket tem edhe kom mundur te jem pak jo serjoz po ne fakt nuk dija qfar te preferoja se vet kom humbur ne nji biznes por ate ma beri shteti i kak.s e ktu ose kishit fituar sa te mbijetoni ose nuk do humbeshit shum se fundja ato paisje qe do i bleni do i shisni prap e mua  mu dogj malli  dhe gjithqa mori fund aq sa i pata dhen Uck-es vullnetartisht.Shnosh diaspora e per rastin tuaj nuk ta preferova nji biznes me rreziqe.

----------


## Nice_Boy

_Unë kisha kshillu ndonjë restaurant të madh për dasma në KS/AL. ... kështu ja bëra(bëri) dhe unë(vllau) ama unë(vllau) kam(kemi) investu një shumë mbi 50.000+ dhe tani suksesi nuk ka të ndalur prej vitit 2005/2010. 

Vetëm verës mjafton ma.

_

----------


## ganimet

> HAHAHAHAHAH,,,,HAHAHAHAHAHAH,,,,HAHAHAHAHAAH,,,,HA  HAHAHAHAHA
> GAGAGAGAGAGA,,,,GAGAGAGAGAG,,,,GAGAGAGAGAG,,,,GAGA  GAGAGAGAGAAAAAAA,,,,


Q'fare ka per tu qeshur o vlla ketu1/? 
une sjom  fanatik si vlla Ximi me i len floktoret me profesion e pa lek.
Pse mose fola une ne gjum vlla bani.Mose mi shiqo qkronjat  ajon te forta a te liga po shiqoje ne thelb temen .
Sa per dialekt  ta kthej borgjin e sa per zanat mund ta shprehesh mendimin tuaj edhe une ju mirepres
Edhe une kom kerkesa pej hugjuti te qesh ndo i her.
Te kapi per qafe.

----------


## ganimet

> _Unë kisha kshillu ndonjë restaurant të madh për dasma në KS/AL. ... kështu ja bëra(bëri) dhe unë(vllau) ama unë(vllau) kam(kemi) investu një shumë mbi 50.000+ dhe tani suksesi nuk ka të ndalur prej vitit 2005/2010. 
> 
> Vetëm verës mjafton ma.
> 
> _


edhe grat po  vin te rregulluara me frizura nga shoqata Nena Tereze aa 
pom doket shyqyr e gjeti menyren si te bej klonimin e tyre pa e hap ne mundin tia sigurojm nji biznes.

----------


## Nete

> Doja nje ndime nga ju forumiste qe jeni ne mardhenje me biznesin
> 
> Posedoj nje shum te vogel prej 10.000 euro dhe doja te investoja ne nje aktivitet te vogel ne perpjekje per ti shtuar ato.
> Cfar me keshilloni ? 
> Ju puc te gjithve


Per mendimin tim,me ato te holla mund te hapesh nje butik..ka fitime,,por mvaret edhe rrethina ku jeton,,duhet kesh parasysh.

ose gjej nje pune te punosh e ato afatizoi ne banke.

----------


## Nete

> edhe grat po  vin te rregulluara me frizura nga shoqata Nena Tereze aa 
> pom doket shyqyr e gjeti menyren si te bej klonimin e tyre pa e hap ne mundin tia sigurojm nji biznes.


O Ganimet..po edhe nga restaurantet eshte fitimi shum i madh,po qe eshte shume e vogel ajo te investoj ,ajo tjeter gje :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Station

> Posedoj nje shum te vogel prej 10.000 euro dhe doja te investoja ne nje aktivitet te vogel ne perpjekje per ti shtuar ato.


Mi jep mua me përqindje ato 10,000 euro, fitimi është i sigurt, jep një dhe fiton tre. :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Mau_kiko

Per mendimin tim, ideja e ganimet eshte ideale per rastin tend.

Me 10.000 euro mund te sigurosh nje vend te mire per dyqanin tend, mund te sigurosh paisjet e duhura, dhe mund te shkosh edhe 3-4 muaj kurs per te modeluar edhe prere floke vete. Madje edhe punesimin e dikujt tjeter mund ta perballosh.

Sallonet e bukurise nuk mbesin kurre pa fitim... "ne mos do rrjedhi, do pikoje", thone nga anet e mija...

te tjerat ide qe me vijne ne mendje, duan shume perkushtim, dhe te ze me teper perkushtim lodhja e kokes... ndersa per kete, mjafton vec pak vullnet...

----------


## Dritë

> Doja nje ndime nga ju forumiste qe jeni ne mardhenje me biznesin
> 
> Posedoj nje shum te vogel prej 10.000 euro dhe doja te investoja ne nje aktivitet te vogel ne perpjekje per ti shtuar ato.
> Cfar me keshilloni ? 
> Ju puc te gjithve


Pershendetje Elisa 

Me vjen keq per situaten ne te cilen je dhe sinqerisht te uroj nga zemra suksese ne jete dhe sherim te shpejte bashkeshortit. 

Une do i bashkangjitem Illyrianit sa i perket keshilles. Meqe the qe nuk ke fare experience pune, mos rreziko tani ne investime sepse tregu dhe konkurenca jane te pameshirshem. Mundohu te gjejsh ndonje pune dhe parate leni anesh njehere. 
Experimento me drejtimet te cilet mendon se do te te pelqejne ty dhe mblidh experience. Jo cdo profesion eshte i pershtatshem per cdo person, prandaj e them provoji gjerat dhe aty ku gjen kenaqesine me te madhe pastaj mund te bejsh plane me afatgjata.  :buzeqeshje:  


Ajo ideja me sallon kozmetike dhe floktore nuk eshte ide e keqe, por edhe per aty duhet te kesh experience pune. 
Une kam nje te aferme qe ishte ne situate te ngjajshme si ti, ajo ca kohe punoj per dikend tjeter dhe me pas u be e pamvarur. 
Tani me sallonin e saj arrin ta mbaje familjen dhe bejne nje jete te kenaqur. 

Gjithe te mirat! 





> Te pershendes Elisa. Besom se qe 30 min po mendoj per ndonje ide, por siq e tha edhe Infinity, eshte e pamundur qe me kaq pak informata te japim ndonje ide.
> 
> Mendoj se me mire do te ishte te gjeje ndonje pune, se sa ti rrezikosh ato 10.000 euro, pasi qe ju mungon pervoja...dhe ne tregun e sotem eshte e pamundur te mbijetosh nese nuk e ke pervojen.
> 
> I deshiroj sherim te shpejte burrit tuaj.
> 
> p.s. ato qeshje me duken te pahijshme ne kete teme.

----------


## bani

> Doja nje ndime nga ju forumiste qe jeni ne mardhenje me biznesin
> 
> Posedoj nje shum te vogel prej 10.000 euro dhe doja te investoja ne nje aktivitet te vogel ne perpjekje per ti shtuar ato.
> Cfar me keshilloni ? 
> Ju puc te gjithve


pyt 100 , e bej si di vete !

----------

